# Temporary Sergeant Position



## SgtTopper (Jan 7, 2020)

When there is a posted Temporary Permanent Sergeant Position, can the appointing authority pick anyone from the three candidates, or because it is temporary permanent position, does the authority have to pick the top candidate? Is there any cases on this?


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Are we talking civil service ?


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Is that the wording on the posting, temporary permanent? I'll put my union hat on and open it up to interpretation what has been the practice in your department in the past if any


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I know of one civil service department near me that appointed someone as a temporary sergeant for the last year and now he will be made permanent sergeant somehow. Don’t know how they did it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtTopper (Jan 7, 2020)

kdk240 said:


> Is that the wording on the posting, temporary permanent? I'll put my union hat on and open it up to interpretation what has been the practice in your department in the past if any


Im not sure what they have done in the past. But is there a general rule that they can pick anyone of the three of because of a temp they have to pick #1


----------



## SgtTopper (Jan 7, 2020)

Treehouse413 said:


> Are we talking civil service ?


yes of course


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

A temporary sergeant position still has to follow the normal process of using the active list of promotional candidates. If they don't pick the candidate with the highest score, they have to justify why. If there isn't at least 3 candidates on the list, they can make a provisional appointment and pick who they want until the next list is certified.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

SgtTopper said:


> Im not sure what they have done in the past. But is there a general rule that they can pick anyone of the three of because of a temp they have to pick #1


I think they have to follow cs, if they want the list to be good down the road. Idk as I'm non cs. And we do our own screwy crap.! For instance admin can and does make any specialty position ect as an example an appointment not to exceed a certain. Of time with whoever they want.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OKAY,
My head is really spinning now. I believe the only established facts are:
1. there ARE indeed three (3) candidates 2. It's a civil circus position.
Everyone keep it going...............................


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> OKAY,
> My head is really spinning now. I believe the only established facts are:
> 1. there ARE indeed three (3) candidates 2. It's a civil circus position.
> Everyone keep it going...............................


What was I unclear about?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bloodhound said:


> What was I unclear about?


Ahh.....
Not you, just trying to keep it simple. In civil Service even, there are no certainties. That's why there are so many appeals and challenges.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Depends. Is one of them an SSPO?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As a Temp Sgt., do NOT believe for ONE FRACTION OF A SECOND that you will make a difference and do not throw any weight around because once that temporary position is gone, you will PAY for your sins. 

Even if you are allowed back into the union.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> As a Temp Sgt., do NOT believe for ONE FRACTION OF A SECOND that you will make a difference and do not throw any weight around because once that temporary position is gone, you will PAY for your sins.
> 
> Even if you are allowed back into the union.


If you are true temporary anything, your job is to keep the lights on until a permanent is appointed. I know of a very recent chief appointment where the deputy became acting for a month before the replacement was announced. It was assumed the deputy would eventually be the guy. He went on mission to settle a few scores for the month he was acting chief. He didn't become chief and the period he was acting is cited as the reason why.

We did have a guy at my last PD who was temporarily assigned to the detective bureau for 15 years.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry but WTF is a temporary permanent Sgt? That makes no fucking sense. You will be temporary forever?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

BxDetSgt said:


> Sorry but WTF is a temporary permanent Sgt? That makes no fucking sense. You will be temporary forever?


Want your head to explode? Read this Provisional & Temporary Mass. Civil Service Promotions | Massachusetts Civil Service Lawyer


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

No thanks, lol


----------



## Macop2020 (Sep 29, 2020)

j809 said:


> I know of one civil service department near me that appointed someone as a temporary sergeant for the last year and now he will be made permanent sergeant somehow. Don't know how they did it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have done it


----------



## Macop2020 (Sep 29, 2020)

BxDetSgt said:


> Sorry but WTF is a temporary permanent Sgt? That makes no fucking sense. You will be temporary forever?


We had a handful of temp Sgts, some of them never took a CS exam, the one that did got the job when the list was certified because his ranking just worked out and he was made. It went by seniority.


----------

